# amazon sword leaves



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

why does my amazon sword has long narrow leaves instead of short round leaves? am i missing light or nutrients? I currently have root tabs and DIY CO2 in the tank with 2x 13w CFL lights


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

my amazon swords have always had long narrowish leaves. the short round leaves show up when they start growing emersed.


----------

